# Sistema de audio de bajo costo



## aakd18 (Ago 22, 2007)

Hola! Tengo ganas de construir un sistema de audio relativamente económico (comparado con los precios que se encuentran en el mercado) pero el tema es que no se por donde empezar. El sistema de audio sería de 5.1 canales para conectar en una PC (también puede ser de 2.1 canales), por lo cual no hace falta que sea de mucha potencia.

Mi idea es que me ayuden con los siguientes temas:

1) Que parlantes, tweeters, woofers, etc debo comprar.
2) Que amplificador debo construir.
3) Como hacer las cajas acusticas mas o menos bien.
4) Como conectar todo.

En fin, es todo un desafío (ya que no conozco mucho del tema) pero me gustaría que me den una mano con este proyecto. Una vez terminado y funcionando podría hacer un tutorial, tipo *pdf para subirlo al foro y que este a disposición de toda la comunidad.

Muchas gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 27, 2007)

Lo que tu quieres no tendra bajo costo. Ve observando en otros posts cada parte de lo que estás buscando, y desglosa tu proyecto.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 27, 2007)

Hacerlo es siempre mas caro que comprarlo hecho.
Tenes que definir cuantos W por canal estas queriendo o la potencia total RMS y que nivel de THD estas dispuesto a tolerar.
No es lo mismo 2W RMS por canal que 50W RMS por canal.
Tampoco es lo mismo 10% THD que 0.0002% THD.
Tambien incide algo si preferis un amplificador Class AB, o Class D. Por un tema de consumo mas que nada.
En bajo costo nunca le vas a ganar a los chinos.
1) Empezá viendo los parlantes de bajo costo que podes conseguir. Detrás dice cuantos W es y cuantos Ω. Si queres coaxial o triaxial mirá twiters también.
2) Depende de 1.
3) Hay un feroz libro sobre el tema. No creo que se te pueda responder apropiadamente pero depende de 1.
4) Dejate de joder. ¿Queres que te cambie los pañales de paso?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 1, 2007)

_1) Empezá viendo los parlantes de bajo costo que podes conseguir. Detrás dice cuantos W es y cuantos Ω. Si queres coaxial o triaxial mirá twiters también.
_

¿¿¿¿¿COAXIAL O TRIAXIAL??????

Un altavoz coaxial es el que tiene las vias en una misma unidad, sirva como ejemplo los tipicos altavoces de coche, que tienen el tweeter en el centro del woofer. Eso es un coaxial en mi pais.

Creo que tu quieres referirte al tema de las vias del parlante, woofer, midfer y tweeter. Deberiamos ser mas cautos en las respuestas con el fin de no desconcertar a los que preguntan.
.


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 1, 2007)

Hola aakd18.  He leido tu inquietud y me parace buena la intenci{on de armarlo vos sobre todo si quieres incursionar en este mundo de la electrónica. Coincido con Nilfred que hacerlo generalmente es mas caro que comprarlo PEREO habría que comparar calidades iguales donde creo que ahí se igualan las cosas. 
Pero bueno, yo te quería comentar que para mi hija fabriqué recientemente un sistema 2.1 canales con potencias de 8 + 8 + 20 wats rms (izquierdo, derecho y subwoofer), control de volúmen, graves, agudos, balance (todo por cc) y control de ganancia y frecuencia de corte de los subgraves activos y un mezclador de 3 entradas de linea (dvd, pc 2 canales, etc...) y 1 micrófono.  Te subo algunas fotos para que lo veas (NO le des importancia el frente de los bafles ya que son personajes infantiles que a ella le gustan y se me ocurrió poner uno a cada bafle).
Si te interesa puedo pasarte los archivos de cada una de las placas o circuitos eléctricos para que lo armes. También el plano de las cajas laterales y el subwoofer. 

saludos.


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 1, 2007)

Buenisimo Juan Jose. Eso es mas o menos lo que quiero construir. Estaba pensando en primero hacer algo asi  en 2.1 para probar, y si anda bien agregarle los dos traseros. Total lo puedo conectar a la salida del PC sin problema.

Cuanto te salio construir todo (sin contar las cajas, solamente la electronica y los parlantes)?

Bueno Juan Jose, muchas gracias por el aporte. Espero que subas los circuitos,
saludos desde Santa Fe


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 1, 2007)

Como parlantes para los satélites utilize un juego de parlantes sony de 4 pulgadas coaxiales (van ubicados en la parte superior de la caja) y un par de tweeters de 1 pulgada del tipo Dommo ubicados en el frente. Costo aprox. 125 pesos argentinos.

El subwofer es una caja paso de banda (comunmente denominada band-pass) por eso no se ven los parlantes. Lleva dos y yo le puse unos comerciales marca Pro-bas que la verdad suenan bien. Son de 6 pulgadas y valen 120 pesos los dos. 

Lo mas caro es la parte electrónica:
Para los satelitales utilise una placa de plaquetodo que tiene un par de amplificador de 8w en 12 volts. 40 pesos.
Para el subwoofer utilise una placa a base de un TDA1515 que tenia armada. tira 20 w. 40 pesos
Como preamplificador utilise uno a base del LM1524A. Costo unos 40 pesos aprox. Costo 30 pesos.
Como Filtro subgrave con corte de frecuencia utilise una placa que salió en una publicación española sin el amplificador (porque no me andubo la parte del amplificador a base del TDA7374B). Costo aprox 25 pesos

La fuente debe ser bien filtrada. Es bastante cara por el transformador. Costo unos 100 pesos.

ültimo el gabinete de plastico que vale como 30 pesos!!!!

Bueno, voy a ir subiendo los circuitos que no consigues en la web. El resto paso los post.


saludos y suerte.



Ampli de 8 + 8 es el modelo 098. Puedes adquirirlo en Santa Fe	Rosario	GB Ingeniería Electronica	(0341)-440-5890	Urquiza 1361	2000

Ampli de TDA1515 hay en el foro. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

Como preamplificador con tonos utilise el que subo en plapre.zip

luego subo el resto.

saludos


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 1, 2007)

Buenisimo Juan Jose, te pasaste jeje. Eso es lo que quiero construir, aunque no voy a comprar parlantes de primera marca como los tuyos pienso que van a sonar bien. Aparte estoy viviendo en Rosario en un departamento porque estudio en la facu y mucho ruido no puedo hacer. Je

Bueno, se agradece nuevamente por la colaboración.
Saludos


----------



## Nanobot (Sep 9, 2008)

hola que tal... me encanta el foro y como se ayudan.... Ojla me puedan ayudar
lo que yo quiero o necesito es dividir la señal de audio, osea .... Les explico tengo un microcomponente con dos salidas de audio mono una para cada uno de los dos parlantes. hace poco encontre un paralnte tipo de auto pero muy simple que anda de maravilla. le conte a mi viejo la idea de poer en mi habitacion un ""home theatre"" para escuchar musica bastante fuerte. encontro 2 triaxiales de 8 ohms y 35 W. y un parlante redondo de 60 cm. de diametro . andan. en tontal tengo 6 parlantes quisiera conectar 3  a cada salida de audio del micro. pero quiero que me quede tipo home theatre para que se divide la señal. me encantaria que me ayuden. gracias igual.

PD: son de auto y serqan de 12v.
PD2: entiendo lo basico de electronica pero si me dan un esquema lopuedo entender.
PD3: (¿PD?)  jajaja


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 9, 2008)

amigo aca te paso un 2.1 con lm1875 son 4 pero tranquilamente lo puedes sustituir por los lm1876 espero q te sirva


----------



## maxep (Sep 19, 2008)

aakd otra opcion es el tda7377 usas el modo de tres canales. te da 20w+8+8 y la placa vale unos 15$argentinos.. de ahi si le queires sumar filtros el de elektor pasa bajos vale 25$.- un gabinete para esto $20. y fuente la que consigas..
por otro lado en once vendne satelitales de 3" a 10$ cada uno.. y woofers tenes los probass pro 40$ los jahro por $30 los oti en parana (electronica peron) son excelentes y cuesta el de 6" 15$ un regalo..


----------



## aakd18 (Oct 29, 2008)

gracias maxep! al final hice eso... pero me producen un zumbido tremendo (los agudos)!

al modo puente le meti un woofer pedorro de 8" y lo tira bien dentro de todo.
a las otras salidas un middle range de 5" y un tweeter chiquito.
pero me zumba a morir...

ahh le puse un crossover activo de tres vias q me parece q es buenisimo...


----------

